# Service Stabilitrak and Traction Control



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

Like many others, my 2012 Cruze LT has the Service Stabilitrak and Traction Control messaging coming on. What makes mine a little unique from my research are the following things.

1. The check engine light does NOT come on, so there are no codes my OBD2 reader is picking up.
2. The messages come up almost immediately after the car starts moving, either in forward or reverse and then stays on until I shut it off.
3. When driving in rain I get some erratic behavior. The RPMs seem to jump up by 1000 but it doesn't feel like the tires are spinning/slipping. It's completely random and almost feels like the automatic transmission bumps into neutral for a few seconds, then back into gear. 
4. I don't seem to have any other electric issues or loss of power issues. No issues with the radio, etc.
5. My negative battery terminal is completely covered in corrosion. I cleaned it up really well with a wire brush on both sides of the negative battery cable, but that didn't make a difference.
6. I just had a previous issue with a loose spark plug that was causing a squeaking noise. Tightening the spark plugs fixed that issue, but I never had a misfire engine code or check engine light of any kind.

I am very mechanical, but not sure where to start when diagnosing this. 

I've heard things like a bad negative battery cable. I can make a new cable if needed (or potentially waste money by buying one), but I'm thinking without the other electric issues like a radio going in and out, that might not be the issue. How do you diagnose if it's the actual traction control module vs an electric issue?


----------



## KyleC1982 (Jul 1, 2021)

DeanHensler said:


> Like many others, my 2012 Cruze LT has the Service Stabilitrak and Traction Control messaging coming on. What makes mine a little unique from my research are the following things.
> 
> 1. The check engine light does NOT come on, so there are no codes my OBD2 reader is picking up.
> 2. The messages come up almost immediately after the car starts moving, either in forward or reverse and then stays on until I shut it off.
> ...


Mine was a ABS sensor. I got all four on eBay for $30.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

KyleC1982 said:


> Mine was a ABS sensor. I got all four on eBay for $30.


How did you diagnose that?


----------



## KyleC1982 (Jul 1, 2021)

DeanHensler said:


> How did you diagnose that?


Snap on obd 2 reader. Checked the individual abs sensors and found one bad but just went ahead and replaced them all.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

KyleC1982 said:


> Snap on obd 2 reader. Checked the individual abs sensors and found one bad but just went ahead and replaced them all.


did you have a check engine light on? My check engine light is not on so my OBDII reader isn't picking up any codes.


----------



## KyleC1982 (Jul 1, 2021)

DeanHensler said:


> did you have a check engine light on? My check engine light is not on so my OBDII reader isn't picking up any codes.


My reader reads everything. It’s one like the gm garage has. I can read erased and past codes. It shows every electric circuit and all sensors. It will do everything. It’s not a basic code reader.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

SB-10057574-8899


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

For $25 it’s most economical to test with a new and the updated version of the negative battery cable. Or install a Big 3 kit.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Your issue is abs related. Check for abs codes and it will tell you which wheel. The Cruze does a systems check when you start driving and if there is an issue with the abs system it will disable it but still allow you to drive.

find out which wheel and remove the appropriate abs sensor to check for debris build up. Normally what fails is the spacer that sits between the half shaft and the wheel bearing.

since the encoder ring is magnetic by nature it will pick up the broken pieces of the spacer and block the signal to the abs sensor causing a fault.


----------



## Argenthorn (Feb 6, 2021)

DeanHensler said:


> Like many others, my 2012 Cruze LT has the Service Stabilitrak and Traction Control messaging coming on. What makes mine a little unique from my research are the following things.
> 
> 1. The check engine light does NOT come on, so there are no codes my OBD2 reader is picking up.
> 2. The messages come up almost immediately after the car starts moving, either in forward or reverse and then stays on until I shut it off.
> ...


Try starting without the OBD II reader. Some of the ELM readers can cause this to appear. Don't ask me how I know. Arrgh.


----------



## KyleC1982 (Jul 1, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> Your issue is abs related. Check for abs codes and it will tell you which wheel. The Cruze does a systems check when you start driving and if there is an issue with the abs system it will disable it but still allow you to drive.
> 
> find out which wheel and remove the appropriate abs sensor to check for debris build up. Normally what fails is the spacer that sits between the half shaft and the wheel bearing.
> 
> ...


Hello, do you have a part number on spacer?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

KyleC1982 said:


> Hello, do you have a part number on spacer?


GM# 11611964 - washer front wheel


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Gretio will do the EBCM codes.

I wouldn’t trust anything else under $200 which claims to do it. Many of them call it the “ABS” module. Like how can you pull the codes if you can’t even get the name right?


----------

